# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Chúc mừng bác NhatSon đã vượt mức bác Nam CNC

## CKD

Mấy nay bận chạy sô kiếm cơm nên không chăm chỉ và theo dõi diễn biến diễn đàn một cách đều đặn. Hai hôm nay tranh thủ xem & phát hiện ra bác NhatSon đã vượt mức bác Nam CNC về diện thành viên tích cực  :Big Grin: .
Xin chúc mừng bác đã đoạt được danh hiệu Top Poster mà trước đó đại ca Nam CNC đã cướp của em hehe. Đúng là như ông cha ta nói..núi cao còn có núi cao hơn.
Nhưng em cũng xin khiêu chiến 2 vị trí quán quân.. là em sẽ cố dành nhiều thời gian hơn để tranh đoạt lại danh hiệu Top Poster ấy.. 2 bác liệu mà cố gắng nhé hehe.
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

tức quá mai lôi đống ve chai ra bán để giựt lại mới được, mà công nhận bác Nhat son uyên thâm dễ sợ, anh em hỏi cái gì cũng biết cũng giải đáp.

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## thucongmynghe79

yeeeeeeeeeeee....CHÚC MỪNG BÁC NS , đại cáo công thành, Ông Namcnc cái vụ hộp số đã tự hứa hé, ko có tui đền ông

----------


## nhatson

> yeeeeeeeeeeee....CHÚC MỪNG BÁC NS , đại cáo công thành, Ông Namcnc cái vụ hộp số đã tự hứa hé, ko có tui đền ông


dạo này em chém kinh quá hix
em văn dốt võ dát, phải kìm chế lại mới được

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> tức quá mai lôi đống ve chai ra bán để giựt lại mới được, mà công nhận bác Nhat son uyên thâm dễ sợ, anh em hỏi cái gì cũng biết cũng giải đáp.


em con mọt google thôi ah

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hựm, sao nói thế bác, em thấy bác rất nhiệt tình cho các new như em,ân cần giải thích ,tư vấn từ văn bản sách vở tới hình ảnh, em mà không có những người như bác hum nay chắc bỏ ý định rồi, trong này có nhiều bác cao thủ nhưng cũng ít khi tham gia vào tư vấn giải thích,chủ yếu khoe hàng, bán hàng, mua hàng , dìm hàng , ý , khen hàng chứ, he he. thứ lỗi cho nói thật

----------


## CKD

Thực ra các bác chém nhau.. cho ra nhiều khái niệm mà trước giờ em cưởi ngựa xem hoa không thấy.
Em thì em giỏi cái chém nhiệt tình.. nhưng chém nông thôi.. không bằng mấy bác.... hehe.

Nhân đây cũng chân thành cảm ơn mấy bác đã chém
- bác NhatSon
- bác anhxco
- bác it nói
- bác Gamo
- bác ngocanhld2802
- cùng nhiều bác khác.
Thời gian qua với sự nhiệt tình của các bác mà em hiểu thêm được rất nhiều vấn đề.. từ step đến in ấn đến làm mạch đến lập trình v.v.

Mong rằng trong thời gian tới các bác càng phát huy hơn nữa ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> hựm, sao nói thế bác, em thấy bác rất nhiệt tình cho các new như em,ân cần giải thích ,tư vấn từ văn bản sách vở tới hình ảnh, em mà không có những người như bác hum nay chắc bỏ ý định rồi, trong này có nhiều bác cao thủ nhưng cũng ít khi tham gia vào tư vấn giải thích,chủ yếu khoe hàng, bán hàng, mua hàng , dìm hàng , ý , khen hàng chứ, he he. thứ lỗi cho nói thật


cũng thông cảm, 1 số vấn đề miếng cơm manh áo, cái này cần tôn trọng, em nghĩ anh cũng đồng ý,  

còn em.... em thik máy móc lắm nhưng nhà ko có ai làm cả, bé đến lớn toàn tự hí hoáy, trước sách vở, 2002 trở đi thì may mắn có internet với goole , 2 thứ này ko thay thế được cho thực tế, nhưng cũng hỗ trợ khá tốt, em thấy gần đây cái google book cũng mạnh, rất nhiều sách, sách cũng ko tin hết được, làm rồi trải nghiệm mới biết được . 

em may mắn là không phải lo miếng cơm manh áo, nên có time mày mò, cũng chưa có phát minh gì, chỉ là con mọt google, seach google wen òi, em thấy cần phải chia sẻ
hơi tôn giáo 1 chút, nhưng em thấy thiên chúa cũng hay, chúa dạy rằng, con người cần học đức tính chia sẻ và tha thứ, ai trên này ko tin vào sức mạnh đồng dôla mỹ ko ah, trên dó có dòng chữ ""we trust in god " đấy nhé  :Smile: 
em thấy làm 2 điều rất khó , nhưng nhìn thế giới phương tây phát triển , và họ cũng rất chia sẻ>> chúng ta muốn phát triển, chúng ta cũng cần chia sẻ mạnh mẽ hơn nữa

dặc biệt khi chém, các cụ hay có các thắc mắc... phải nói là hay, não phải hdong để giải đáp cho chính bản thân mình

như cụ itnoi mới phán , alphastep  dkhien dòng analog tại sao chạy chậm vẩn smooth, em vẩn đang nghiên cứu từ lâu chưa tìm ra , nên chưa dám chém, nhờ đó mà em có 1 loạt vấn đề cần nghiên cứu, ngồi nghĩ mình nên nghiên cứu dì cũng là cả 1... công trình đấy ah, em bớt được 1 công trình là nhờ các cụ

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## ga_cnc

các bác chém ghê quá, mới sáng chiều mà vài trang rồi, em vào xem không kịp luôn í  :Stick Out Tongue: 
@Tây Mỹ họ cũng dấu nghề nha các bác, bữa em có cái driver brushless USA, gỡ ra xem thử thì ic cũng bị xóa số đấy.

----------


## nhatson

> các bác chém ghê quá, mới sáng chiều mà vài trang rồi, em vào xem không kịp luôn í 
> @Tây Mỹ họ cũng dấu nghề nha các bác, bữa em có cái driver brushless USA, gỡ ra xem thử thì ic cũng bị xóa số đấy.


em cũng thắc mắc tại sao lại vậy, vì ÚS  có luật bản quyền mạnh mà
em tìm hiểu thì đuợc biết thế này

mạch điện tử ráp từ linh kiện rời, chỉ được bảo hộ chính tke ấy, dại khái em dùng IC rời ráp thành 1 mạch, cách layout mạch đấy mới được bảo hộ, người nào đó copy mạch nguyên lý vẽ lại layout khác thì vô tư
chỉ bảo hộ cho tke của VI MACH thôi ah

em có con pwm brushless servo của advance motion control , cạo số sạch  :Smile:

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## anhxco

CHúc mừng bác NS, với tốc độ chém thế này thì bác Nam chắc khó lòng dành lại vị trí số 1 à.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Chúc mừng Bác Nhatson - Con người của cộng đồng!

----------


## biết tuốt

trời giật mình chợt tỉnh cơn mê , trông người lại ngẫm đến ta , em đã tụt xuông vị trí thứ 7 cũng vì dòng đời xô đẩy với chén cơm  :Wink:    em phải lên  chương trình spam à nhầm chương trình hành động để lấy lại vị trí

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## anhxco

haha, cuộc đua sắp sửa bắt đầu... cũng công nhận là qua các bài của bác NS e mới chú tâm hơn trong việc "spam", các bài của bác NS đều mang thông tin hữu ít, rất cám ơn bác.

PS: vì đây là Post về bác NS nên em chỉ nhắc đến bác ấy, chứ dd còn rất nhiều bác cao thủ nhiệt tình em chưa nhắc đến xin bỏ quá cho  :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

Ối các bác lập topic này e mới để ý. Em toàn chém gió mà cũng đc tốp 15. Thôi từ nay e chém ít thôi vậy.

----------


## solero

Chúc mừng con mọt của Google đã giành ngôi con buôn đồng nát 

Nói mới để ý. Mình chém ít mà cũng được trong top 15  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Tự dưng có cái tốp pích này lại để ý đến tốp pót  :Big Grin: 
 solero đang đứng ở top 12 chứ ko phải top 15 nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## ít nói

mình tốp mấy nhỉ . hự hự . 
ps topic đang nóng ai có @ step 66 bán đê  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ít nói

> cũng thông cảm, 1 số vấn đề miếng cơm manh áo, cái này cần tôn trọng, em nghĩ anh cũng đồng ý,  
> 
> còn em.... em thik máy móc lắm nhưng nhà ko có ai làm cả, bé đến lớn toàn tự hí hoáy, trước sách vở, 2002 trở đi thì may mắn có internet với goole , 2 thứ này ko thay thế được cho thực tế, nhưng cũng hỗ trợ khá tốt, em thấy gần đây cái google book cũng mạnh, rất nhiều sách, sách cũng ko tin hết được, làm rồi trải nghiệm mới biết được . 
> 
> em may mắn là không phải lo miếng cơm manh áo, nên có time mày mò, cũng chưa có phát minh gì, chỉ là con mọt google, seach google wen òi, em thấy cần phải chia sẻ
> hơi tôn giáo 1 chút, nhưng em thấy thiên chúa cũng hay, chúa dạy rằng, con người cần học đức tính chia sẻ và tha thứ, ai trên này ko tin vào sức mạnh đồng dôla mỹ ko ah, trên dó có dòng chữ ""we trust in god " đấy nhé 
> em thấy làm 2 điều rất khó , nhưng nhìn thế giới phương tây phát triển , và họ cũng rất chia sẻ>> chúng ta muốn phát triển, chúng ta cũng cần chia sẻ mạnh mẽ hơn nữa
> 
> dặc biệt khi chém, các cụ hay có các thắc mắc... phải nói là hay, não phải hdong để giải đáp cho chính bản thân mình
> ...


cụ ngâm vụ đó đi . em chạy x1 x500 xung mà mượt lắm  thật bất ngờ . mà với 1 con 66 nó chạy cao tốc moment còn cao hơn cả 1 con dài ngoằng của tầu. khó hỉu lắm cụ à

----------


## ga_cnc

> em cũng thắc mắc tại sao lại vậy, vì ÚS  có luật bản quyền mạnh mà
> em tìm hiểu thì đuợc biết thế này
> 
> mạch điện tử ráp từ linh kiện rời, chỉ được bảo hộ chính tke ấy, dại khái em dùng IC rời ráp thành 1 mạch, cách layout mạch đấy mới được bảo hộ, người nào đó copy mạch nguyên lý vẽ lại layout khác thì vô tư
> chỉ bảo hộ cho tke của VI MACH thôi ah
> 
> em có con pwm brushless servo của advance motion control , cạo số sạch


í, đúng y con này rùi, bác Nhất Sơn này ghê gớm thiệt, cái gì bác cũng biết hết trơn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## solero

> Tự dưng có cái tốp pích này lại để ý đến tốp pót 
>  solero đang đứng ở top 12 chứ ko phải top 15 nhé


Thứ 12 trong top 15 chứ bác. Hôm gặp bác ngoài bãi biết là tay vừa bới rác bẩn nhưng vẫn phải bắt he he he

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Thứ 12 trong top 15 chứ bác. Hôm gặp bác ngoài bãi biết là tay vừa bới rác bẩn nhưng vẫn phải bắt he he he


 Hơ, thế là tay ai bẩn ? tớ thì bẩn là cái chắc rồi vì vừa bới xong   heeeeee

----------


## nhatson

> cụ ngâm vụ đó đi . em chạy x1 x500 xung mà mượt lắm  thật bất ngờ . mà với 1 con 66 nó chạy cao tốc moment còn cao hơn cả 1 con dài ngoằng của tầu. khó hỉu lắm cụ à


con alphastep có chế độ nhân xung khi chạy tốc độ thấp, >> giống như mình chạy chậm mà đạt vi bước cao như 50 chẳng hạn í ah

b.r

----------


## solero

> Hơ, thế là tay ai bẩn ? tớ thì bẩn là cái chắc rồi vì vừa bới xong   heeeeee


Tay ẻm tay em  :Big Grin: 




> con alphastep có chế độ nhân xung khi chạy tốc độ thấp, >> giống như mình chạy chậm mà đạt vi bước cao như 50 chẳng hạn í ah
> b.r


Không bàn chuyện chuyên môn trong topic này bác nhá! 2 cái lão nào chỗ nào cũng sờ tép được  :Frown:

----------

